
DIY flat panel speakers for 30$ - dmos62
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdkyGDqU7xA
======
dmos62
There's a continuation on the series, with SPL graphs and new materials:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKIye4RZ-5k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKIye4RZ-5k)

